# Bonnie Malmstrom



## clfsean (Mar 14, 2007)

I posted this in the Ninjutsu section & sorry for the cross post, but Bonnie Malmstrom has passed away.

Anybody involved in the Bujinkan world should have at least had a chance to revel in her full of life spirit at least once. I had the utmost pleasure of being around her & Bud for 4 years (give or take) and being her tenent in their old house in Tucker for a year.

If you never did have a chance, you've unfortunately missed a splendid opportunity to see life lived as richly as anybody could ever hope live. 

Send your prayers & good thoughts to Bud. I know he'll appreciate them.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 14, 2007)

.


----------



## MJS (Mar 14, 2007)

.:asian:


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 14, 2007)

I have heard of Bonnie but have met neither her or Bud.  My condolences to Bud and family. :asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 14, 2007)

My heart and well wishes go out to the Malstrom family!

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 14, 2007)

.


----------



## Kreth (Mar 14, 2007)

My condolences go out to Bud and the rest of the family. I remembering running into Bonnie at a trade show several years ago. We spent some time joking about how Bud had tossed me around like a rag doll at a seminar of his I had attended the weekend before.


----------



## Carol (Mar 14, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 14, 2007)

.


----------



## jdinca (Mar 14, 2007)

.


----------



## Don Roley (Mar 15, 2007)

I met her. She would not have remembered me unless she had a great memory for who translated at any particular time. But I do remember her. She was very memorable with her life and her enthusiasm. I don't have a single memory of her without a smile on her face. Her voice was always cheery it seems. Of course, I am sure she had bad days. But she never failed to lift the spirit of the room when I was around.

:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 15, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Drac (Mar 15, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## rutherford (Mar 15, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 15, 2007)

.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 15, 2007)

Condolences to the family


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 19, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## donald (Mar 21, 2007)

My prayers go up for Mr.Malmstrom, and all those who are grieving...

1stJohn1:9


----------

